# Picking default python version in DAV_svn



## csmitheu (Aug 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's possible to pick the default python version for a DAV_svn module's hook scripts? I've got a standalone Apache instance that runs behind nginx that has DAV_svn configured (for isolation purposes) that runs under its own user account. At the moment I've got the following at the top:

```
#!/usr/bin/env python
```
That pulls in the default 2.7 python but I want to port the scripts to 3.4.

Ideally I want to avoid changing the shebang line to python3.4 as that couples the script to that python version permanently. I'd rather set it at the environment level but I can't think of a way to specify that in the environment for Apache/SVN.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2014)

Set the default version in make.conf and rebuild the port. See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk.


----------



## csmitheu (Aug 21, 2014)

Did consider that. Unfortunately I have other scripts on the machine that require python 2.x for now. If I do that, I'll shoot them before they are ported.


----------

